# Filipino Combat Knife Fighting!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 23, 2007)

I came across these clips and though you might enjoy them.

[yt]Qmp2_WdFoPE[/yt]

[yt]BCQ4KnLxluc&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]C3S_8TeTx-c&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]K50uOjLoCck&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]udlMQOX1bpI&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]0Dz2vIcWhuA&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]A6sPYlajn_8&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]Dp47SNLZWSw&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]ri0RZEICQ2k&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]UQ2euL_7fAw&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]s66QUVtyDpc&mode=related&search[/yt]


----------

